# Benghazi just will not go away



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> UPDATE: Dozens of CIA ops on ground during Benghazi hit...





> 'Running arms-smuggling team when consulate was attacked'...





> Rep: Obama admin hiding survivors, changing their names...


I suppose the guy they blamed the video on is still in prison. Isn't that pathetic when they allow a person to sit in prison just to cover their behind? They also let people die at Benghazi to hide what they were doing.

I wonder if these CIA ops helped with Fast and Furious? :rollin:

Lets see now the liberals wanted to crucify Oliver North for running guns to the Contras to stop communism, and now what will they say when they find Obama is running guns to his buddies? I suspect they will go to the Muslim Brotherhood right? I also suspect the liberals will be ok with aiding the enemy.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When the media is under government control, the minds of Americans are also under control... No conspiracy theory here, that is just the truth.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Benghazi can't go away until we the people get answers from our leader...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Benghazi can't go away until we the people get answers from our leader...


and it should not.

It is amazing how many top contributors to obama are now ambassadors. I bet they would have gotten help. So who appointed this ambassador?

The original title for Star Wars was "Skywalker: Texas Ranger". Starring Chuck Norris.


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

This will die like all the other wrong doing by this administration. The media is not only willing to look the other way. They appear to be aiding the cover ups by refusing to investigate. Remember Watergate? Nobody died. Just a few documents were stolen and yet that was the end of a presidency. No we have issue after issue after issue with this administration and the media refuses to do their job. Are there any honest journalists left?


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

jacobsol80 said:


> This will die like all the other wrong doing by this administration. The media is not only willing to look the other way. They appear to be aiding the cover ups by refusing to investigate. Remember Watergate? Nobody died. Just a few documents were stolen and yet that was the end of a presidency. No we have issue after issue after issue with this administration and the media refuses to do their job. Are there any honest journalists left?


Yeah rosen but holder had a warrant put out to seize his emails and phone records to try and stop him


----------

